# New Member



## ravenofthewood (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello!

I'm a taekwondo student from Vancouver, Canada. I am eleven years into my martial arts journey, and am an instructor at three of my dojang's four locations. Between teaching and training, I practically live and breathe taekwondo.  I also have minimal experience with GJJ and Muye Eshipsaban.

I decided to join the forum in order to help improve my instructing methods and to get new ideas. Good teachers are good idea thieves.  I look forward to discussing with and learning from you!

-Charis


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk! What is Muye Eshipsaban? I've never heard of that one.


----------



## ravenofthewood (Oct 5, 2017)

Muye Eshipsaban is a form of traditional Korean weaponry. I don't think it's very common in North America. My head master was one of the first in Canada to have a black belt in it and teach it.


----------



## Anarax (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tames D (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Buka (Oct 6, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 7, 2017)

hello!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 8, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 8, 2017)

Welcome


----------

